# guess I be getting another male betta soon



## rebeckah (Mar 1, 2014)

I guess I am off to the pet store in the mornin {Valley Pets in Teays Valley WV,} to pick out some new fish, I desided to go with an male betta, may be a few mollys, guppys, and shord tails, and of course my two catsfish, so I was wornder what kind should I get our pet store have the follow

vail tail, crown fins, Double half moons and full half males and some thing the guy called a dragon, I know what the 4 look like what is this last one and is there any such thing:shock:


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

One of each of course....You must experience the full spectrum!!


----------



## rebeckah (Mar 1, 2014)

I am not sure which one to get


----------

